# Recommend me a farrier?



## Rockman (7 January 2016)

Need a new farrier as the last one seems to be unable to answer calls/texts/voicemails! So if anybody can recommend a good, patient farrier in the Saddleworth area near OL3 that would be brilliant! 

Thankyou!


----------



## dancingkris (8 January 2016)

Michael Butterworth - he lives in Ashton. Lovely lad and really reliable. 07703 395034


----------



## Rockman (8 January 2016)

Thankyou so much, I'll give him a call tomorrow! 



dancingkris said:



			Michael Butterworth - he lives in Ashton. Lovely lad and really reliable. 07703 395034
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Honey08 (8 January 2016)

We have Stuart and Sam Warman.  They're very nice.  07860 752814.


----------



## Rockman (9 January 2016)

Thankyou, I think I have heard of these 2 before will enquire today and see how I get on. 



Honey08 said:



			We have Stuart and Sam Warman.  They're very nice.  07860 752814.
		
Click to expand...


----------

